# anybody know the best preparation to train for 10 mile run



## mmefc (30 Apr 2009)

hi just wondering if anybody would know best preparation to run 10 mile 
run in august running about 5 mile at present in 50 min finding it hard to 
step up to next level 


any info helpful


----------



## Olympian (1 May 2009)

The following link is to a coach that provides many programs for distances up to ultra marathons. It's used by many people especially the marathon programs. There are different level from Novice to Intermediate to Advanced dependng on your experience and how much time you feel you could commit.

[broken link removed]

It's a ten week program so for the Adidas run would start mid June. You could use something like Higdon's Spriing trainig schedule to help build your base fitness between now and then. 

[broken link removed]

Take a look at the differnet programs and choose one that fits in with your current training level and go from there. These schedule will progressively add time and distance to your runs so it's important to build slowly or you run the risk of injury.

Maybe have a short term goal to do a shorter distance run in June. Take a look here for race calendar. http://www.runireland.com/events


----------



## serotoninsid (1 May 2009)

Increase by no more than 10% each week.  Where possible, allow a rest day in between runs.  Don't overtrain as that will be counterproductive.


----------



## runner (1 May 2009)

Simple plan is best, as serotoninsid says.
Increase longest run each week (5miles now) by 10% per week.
Days off ( 1, 2 or 3) if as you feel the need to recover.
Get suitable running shoes, and clothing.
Try and keep on grass or tarmacadum surfaces.
You will be up to 10 miles with ease in due course.
Run based on time only, not about pace.
Forget about heart rate monitors, distance measurement and other gadgets.


----------



## Askar (1 May 2009)

I do regular lunch runs and one ten miler a week. The more serious runners that I tog out with and watch running off into the distance swear by one speed run a week i.e. they run out into the park and do 400 metre fast followed by 400 metre slow/recovery. This is repeated 5/6 times around a pitch or track. There are variations of this where you can build up to 800 metres. They claim that it improves your 'cruising' speed. Alternatively, just try one fast run a week along with your long run.

I also find it helpful to have running partner(s) as you can motivate each other especially if, like me, you are not naturally into running and conversation helps pass the time.


----------



## runner (1 May 2009)

Asker, you are correct wrt serious runners.
If the objective is to get around the 10mile run with minimum effort and not regard to time, then just progressing to a time based schedule is easier to plan and easier on the system for a novice runner. 
If you think you can do 8 min miles, just build up to 75/80 mins and leave it a that.
Interval training etc is not a place to go for novices.
Maybe after the 10 mile race, if they wish to progress to better times...


----------



## LBT (1 May 2009)

Olympian

just looking at the events calendar in Cork, can you just go to these races or do you have to register?


----------



## Olympian (2 May 2009)

Not sure which run you are referring to but generally just turn up an hour before the scheduled start and this should be plenty of time to get registered. Most races would cost around €10.

Some things like the Bay Run, Cork marathon, mini marathon probably require pre-registration. 

If you click the event and check the contact details or web site it should say what options are available.


----------



## Paulone (5 May 2009)

Agree with all the above, particularly Runner's advice about the shoes.

Would suggest that if you have cheap shoes, worn shoes, find your shoes less than comfortable or if you are going to buy new shoes, do not go to your nearest generic sports chainstore - which are little more than fashion stores. Look up a store that specialises in running shoes and get a footstrike/gait analysis done.

This will be your proof positive about how your foot hits the ground and they'll be able to fit you with the right shoe to suit your particular style. This has a knock-on effect on your running and you should feel more comfortable, less tired and you will be less prone to injury or strains.

It's well worth spending a bit more on your shoes - which are the only specialised piece of running kit you really need.

Try also doing some of your training on grass - i.e. grass verges or in a park. It's less stress on your knees and ankles compared to pavements and, if you're a treadmill runner, will help ease the transition to outside.

I would recommend taking part in as many shorter races as you can. I think they are hugely motivating and May/June/July is the race season with 5k (3.2mile) or 10k (6.4mile) races taking place in various parts of the country every weekend. Participants range from elite club runners to people who walk or gently jog round and every age from junior to 80+.  Your 50minute pace for 5 miles means that you will not be finishing last!!


----------



## z104 (24 May 2009)

runner said:


> Simple plan is best, as serotoninsid says.
> Increase longest run each week (5miles now) by 10% per week.
> Days off ( 1, 2 or 3) if as you feel the need to recover.
> Get suitable running shoes, and clothing.
> ...


 

I don't agree, I would swear by using a HRM. Keep your rate at 85% of your max heart rate and you can almost run forever without being sore the next day.
(obviously you can't run forever but you get my point)


----------



## Paulone (25 May 2009)

I used a heart rate monitor for a while on a varied course with plenty of inclines and declines and found it of limited use.

On the steepest incline, it indicated off-the-scale - reaching maximal heart rate and on one instance exceeding it - scared myself witless and went to the doc in case I would keel over.

I also felt it was limiting my times because on some instances, I felt I could do better than times gained with the heart monitor averaging 85%, which I was giving a go at using to better the training.

The batteries on the heart monitor ran out and I stopped using it, it's a pity as it is an expensive enough piece of kit. I think that it might work better for longer distances, such as marathons, where the monitor gives indications of a constant pace and enables the user be more measured.

For improving times over shorter distances, I would use hill work or the fartlek method of varying intensity over spaced distances to build capacity. This, combined with deliberately longer ordinary runs - such as running for 45mins instead of 30, and continuing to increase in 10 or 15min intervals up to the desired distance (10-miles in this case) should be effective at delivering a combination of endurance and pace.


----------



## NorfBank (25 May 2009)

Paulone said:


> The batteries on the heart monitor ran out and I stopped using it, it's a pity as it is an expensive enough piece of kit.



If you want to try a HRM but not shell out a great deal of money for one, keep an eye out for the running days at ALDI/LIDL. I got mine in ALDI last year for €16.99 and it still works perfectly.


----------



## Leo (25 May 2009)

runner said:


> Forget about heart rate monitors, distance measurement and other gadgets.


 
The main point of usng a HRM is to limit or eliminate the time you spend over your anaerobic threshold thus reducing the build up of lactic acid. This will allow you to recover more quickly and train more frequently. As you get fitter, your anaerobic threshold will rise.

In addition to Hal Higdon's guide, training schedule here is worth a look.
Leo


----------



## runner (25 May 2009)

Dont disagree with above, if the OP was trying to improve or be competitive in a racing context. I assumed OP just wanted to get to the 10 mile capability with minimum fuss.
I use HRM periodically to measure current fitness levels, but its not a necessary tool for a casual beginner.


----------

